# HONG KONG (香港) - China (中国)



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 11*
23°C | 74°F



Spoiler



68



DSC05267 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



69



DSC05291 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



70



DSC05292 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



71



DSC05302 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



72



DSC05303 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 12*
23°C | 74°F



Spoiler



73



DSC05327 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



74



DSC05338 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



75



DSC05346 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



76



DSC05350 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



77



DSC05352 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 13*
23°C | 74°F



Spoiler



78



DSC05357 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



79



DSC05359 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



80



DSC05360 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



81



DSC05361 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



82



DSC05363 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 14*
23°C | 74°F



Spoiler



83



DSC05365 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



84



DSC05372 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



85



DSC05376 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



86



DSC05379 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



87



DSC05382 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Free Hong Kong! Hong Kong isn't China!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 15*
23°C | 74°F



Spoiler



88



DSC05383 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



89



DSC05384 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



90



DSC05385 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



91



DSC05387 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



92



DSC05388 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 16*
23°C | 74°F



Spoiler



93



DSC05389 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



94



DSC05393 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



95



DSC05395 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



96



DSC05396 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



97



DSC05399 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 17*
23°C | 74°F



Spoiler



98



DSC05401 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



99



DSC05406 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



100



DSC05408 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



101



DSC05414 by jeromericks, on Flickr


Spoiler



102



DSC05431 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 18*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05432 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05461 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05488 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05509 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05524 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 19*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05526 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05527 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05530 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05538 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05539 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 20*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05543 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05549 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05550 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05557 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05561 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 21*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05568 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05574 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05576 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05577 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05585 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 22*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05590 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05594 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05603 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05605 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05609 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice...one of the best skylines on earth.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

marlonbasman said:


> nice...one of the best skylines on earth.


Thanks and I agree


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 23*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05616 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05618 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05624 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05628 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05631 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 24*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05641 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05644 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05646 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05652 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05653 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 28 2014 | PART 25*
23°C | 74°F



DSC05654 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05682 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05683 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05685 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05686 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 1*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05690 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05692 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05693 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05694 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05700 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 2*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05704 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05708 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05712 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05713 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05717 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 3*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05719 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05736 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05739 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05749 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05760 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 4*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05762 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05763 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05739 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05770 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05771 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 5*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05772 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05789 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05791 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05793 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05801 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 6*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05803 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05818 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05824 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05833 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05835 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 7*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05843 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05858 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05860 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05862 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05864 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 8*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05867 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05878 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05882 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05884 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05888 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 9*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05894 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05896 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05907 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05908 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05910 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 10*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05912 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05927 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05930 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05937 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05939 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 11*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05943 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05944 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05953 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05973 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05976 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

such wonderful images!! :banana:
Only, you visited on such hazy days! What month was that? Maybe another season would be better to visit?


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

aljuarez said:


> such wonderful images!! :banana:
> Only, you visited on such hazy days! What month was that? Maybe another season would be better to visit?


I visited in March and I've also been during the winter and summer, it always seems to be cloudy whenever I go.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 12*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05978 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05980 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05989 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05991 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05993 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Again great updates...!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very good thread.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice pictures! :cheers: I visited exactly one year later, that is march this year (15th-27th). It was foggy every single day! At some moments a glimpse of the sun occured.In Shenzhen and Guangzhou it was the same, but it was partly sunny in Macau. And I have heard that March is one of the better months, but a lot of pollution end up in Hong Kong, it seems to be big problem there, a shame in such an amazing city otherwise.hno: I found frustrating to not be able to take clear skyline pictures, at the same hand the clouds are interesting to look at. 

You can check out my thread here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815257


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Limak11 said:


> Great pictures!





firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Again great updates...!





diddyD said:


> A very good thread.





Nightsky said:


> Very nice pictures! :cheers: I visited exactly one year later, that is march this year (15th-27th). It was foggy every single day! At some moments a glimpse of the sun occured.In Shenzhen and Guangzhou it was the same, but it was partly sunny in Macau. And I have heard that March is one of the better months, but a lot of pollution end up in Hong Kong, it seems to be big problem there, a shame in such an amazing city otherwise.hno: I found frustrating to not be able to take clear skyline pictures, at the same hand the clouds are interesting to look at.
> 
> You can check out my thread here:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815257


Thanks Limak11, firoz bharmal, diddyD, Nightsky for the nice comments  and I don't think Hong Kong's pollution is anywhere near as bad as China's pollution Nightsky, I remember once when I was living in China and the pollution blew in from the North for the weekend and my girlfriend told me everyone from her work in Shanghai went to Hong Kong for the weekend to escape the pollution in Shanghai. :lol:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*MARCH 29 2014 | PART 13*
26°C | 78°F



DSC05995 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC05997 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC06003 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC06007 by jeromericks, on Flickr


DSC06008 by jeromericks, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


Thanks christos-greece


----------

